# 2006 Bianchi Pista



## sworley (Jan 2, 2022)

Well, certainly not vintage but classic in a throwback sense. Hopefully you all don’t mind.

I recently picked up this frameset off eBay as I was thinking another fixie would be fun for around town. My wife and I already share this Bianchi San Jose, which has the correct flip-flop wheel set, crank and other parts I could transfer back and forth to keep the cost down.

So far I’ve only washed, thoroughly waxed the frameset, touched up some bare metal scuffs with an enamel paint for protection and threw on some Thomson parts from my bin. I have a Tange square taper bottom bracket I’ll install here soon and am searching for some Sugino RD cranks in 165mm flavor. Aside from that, I think I’ll rob most of the other parts off the SJ, aside from some riser or arc handlebars. 

It will be nice to have one of these again and this one should be a keeper for me. This is the same model, color and year of my first fixie, purchased new in 2006.


----------



## sworley (Jan 9, 2022)

Some progress on this - got the bottom bracket in, sourced some 170mm Sugino RD2 cranks and brought over the wheels from the San Jose. I will be running some “arc” bars on this and a pretty conservative 48x18 gearing. Brakeless, of course.

The lightweight, stripped down nature of these bikes, coupled with the extremely short wheelbase and steep head tube angle make these a real blast to ride.


----------

